# navarre pier



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

does navarre pier close for fishing at night like pcola beach pier does? Thinking about going out there tonight any tips? bait, equipment, etc? would like to catch something edible (havnt had any luck in forever) thanks in advance


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

just found out they close at 8. Still want to go fish somewhere within 20 minutes of pensacola? any suggestions


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bob Sikes. Catch some croaker/pins send em out on a bigger rod and wait for a bull red.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Anybody been catching anything out there?


----------

